# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  nice equipment  but confused

## weedog61

I have a briot blocker and cl edger have no idea what to do with it. need help a little confused.

----------


## Quince

Not familiar with these machines, but a good place to start is with the manufacturer. Get a hold on the appropriate manuals if they weren't provided.

----------


## weedog61

[QUOTE=Quince;540699]Not familiar with these machines, but a good place to start is with the manufacturer I have the manuals...but the blocker has a code in it about the door wont close...out of squence steps. the factory says they dont talk to you unless your a customer,not a person who bought third party.

----------


## Optitech USA

Give us a call we can help you out.

----------

